# Zone Alarm im Netzwerk



## Funkmann (25. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab da ein kleines Problem, für das ich keine Lösung finde.
Zu Hause bei mir läuft ein kleines Netzwerk mit 4 PC's. Einer davon ist über ein USB-Modem mit dem Internet verbunden. Alle anderen können über diesen PC ebenfalls auf das Internet zugreifen - außer mein Zone Alarm ist aktiv. Dann kann nur der Haupt-PC rein. Ich hab alle möglichen Einstellungen probiert, aber alle Versuche werden geblockt.
Meine Netzwerk PC's haben feste IP's, die in der Trusted Zone eingetragen sind.

Das Netzwerk läuft prima und ohne ZA geht es auch Klasse im Internet, aber wer surft schon mit runtergelassenen Hosen?

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch helfen.

Danke

Holger

PS Der Zone-Alarm ist die kostenlose Version


----------



## imweasel (27. August 2004)

Hi,

also wirklich gt kenne ich mich mit ZA nicht aus, aber ich bilde mir ein, das ich bei einem Bekanntenmal eine Option gesehen habe, die man für ICS (internet connection share) aktivieren (oder war es deaktivieren?) muss.

Such mal in den Einstellungen von ZA danach und versuche es.

btw.
hab eben folgenden Link gefunden [ZA-Info] und da steht das nur die PRO Versionen ICS unterstützen!


----------



## Funkmann (28. August 2004)

Hallo imwheasel,

danke für  die  URL. So wie es aussieht gibt es dieses Future nur bei der kostenpflichtigen Version. In früheren Versionen war es auch vorhanden, aber seit neuestem nicht mehr. Ich werde das Ganze jetzt mal Hardwareseitig angehen und mit neuem Modem versuchen (nicht über USB-Anschluß sondern über Netzwerkkabel).

Holger


----------

